# People think im high? Does anyone else get this?



## pandasarekool (Mar 6, 2015)

For some reason some alot of people tend to think im on drugs/high. I know it's not my fault because i have anxiety and adhd which makes me both nervous and hyperactive at the same damn time and i hate it.:frown2: I don't know if this also adds to the case but everyone i know says i talk slowly and laugh alot. Its just annoying when people ask are you good/high? Because this is just my personality.:roll I feel naturally silly.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

It hasn't happened with me, but it's happened to my friend because of his anxiety and awkwardness, and people at work thought he was high on something. I also saw that video of 50c thinking a kid was high but the kid just had really bad anxiety (and autism too iirc). So it's probably more common than we think. Sad that people jump to that conclusion though.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, usually thanks to being so anxious I come off retarded when talking, and things like work I forget details I am just told, had my boss ask me if I do weed, which really hurt since my answer was an obvious no . . . I wish weed was my excuse for being retarded lol


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol ppl back in high school used to think I was high. For me it was for different reasons. I was just being me, laidback, silent, and daydreaming and apperantly that made people think I was on weed.


----------



## pandasarekool (Mar 6, 2015)

hahaha come to think of it i wish i had an excuse


----------



## Maesha (May 10, 2016)

Back when I was in school, my last two years I didn't have any friends. But there was this guy who I shared classes with who always accused me of being high, because my eyes were so red from my medical condition. Initially it annoyed me because my conditions been hard to deal with, but this dude totally accepted me. He figured out I wasn't high. But he always teased me, in a nice way. He's the only one who didn't look at me like I was worthless and I was so grateful. 

My fiancé has bad social anxiety too, and he gives off the high vibe a lot because he laughs/giggles when he's nervous. He thinks it's weird that everyone always asks him where the nearest dispensaries are. It's like everyone who talks to him feels the need to mention their history of growing weed. But he's very quiet, and never knows what to say. So he laughs. Probably reinforcing people's thoughts.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

It's funny cause today I was walking on a parking lot and some random girl asked me if I f***k with crystal.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

People always thought I was high. I did smoke weed a lot from age 17-20, but people thought I was high way after I quit smoking weed. 
I have a stoned look on my face and dead eyes. I think it comes from isolation and also too many hours in front of TV and video games, 
I have just become dull-looking in my eyes.


----------

